# Barista Express Brew Temp / Warmup (and how much does it matter?)



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I seem to be having some weird consistency issues with my Barista Express, trying to get repeatable coffee through it.

I have now got a Simonelli MDX grinder so I know the grind is consistent, the distribution and tamp is ok I believe (and I have a click mat too), same coffee etc - and one-shot fed through the grinder too.

One of my last variables is the brew temperature of the Barista Express. I have it set to '+2', whatever temp that is (unsure) - but how much does the temp of the brew affect *time of shot? *



*
*Taste implications I understand, but does it actually affect flow / time too? This is where I seem to be having inconsistency.

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you weighing in and out ?

What problems are you having ? Describe taste balance

What's the coffee ?

If you want help give us more info .

Dose > weight out > time > taste .

More than likely is distribution / channeling ?

Do you have a naked pf so you can see how the extraction is going ?


----------

